# New JD3720 Cab with Horst 3000



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok boys here is my new toy, I had ordered the 3000 series Horst 72 inch snowblade. Maybe overkill I am thinking the 2000 series blade would have been fine-oh well to late now.
The tractor is 2011 new model and the blade is operating on the 3rd optional scv with keypad buttons built rite into the loader control handle- really sweet.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

That will handle a 96" blade no problem. One weak spot on those tractors is the loader, keep an eye on it the loader posts by the cab start to work their way loose after a while. It's a simple fix but kind of anoying, too bad they didn't have a better system for attaching them.

Cab has lots of room in it, my guys never complain about being cramped, should work out real well for you this winter.


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

Great pics, looks like you will have a great season.
Will you be putting a blower on the tractor or just the blade?
Will you be using the tractor in the summer months?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks Great!!!

They say imitation is the most sincere form of flattery LOL..

Even put your decals exactly where myn are...

Hey, do you want a snowblower to go with that... I do have 1 for sale...


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Triple L;1349485 said:


> Looks Great!!!
> 
> They say imitation is the most sincere form of flattery LOL..
> 
> ...


Thanks that great picture of you in action. I am not going to go with a snow blower just leaving the ballast box (full of cement on there), also the rear valves are running the plow. I wish maybe that I would have got the blade a little longer but also have read the longer blade will throw the tractor sideways. Whats done is done and all in all I know how fast I can move snow with my little Kubota7510 and a 60 " blade on smaller tight sites so I think this machine will do fine. It will be stationed downtown Belle River and only be looking after a Tim Hortons with a small parkinglot and few other smaller lots. I do most of the big stuff with my truck but worst case in an extreme emergency if the truck broke down in a big storm and no subs were available it will be an emergency back up. - better then nothing.


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

DeVries;1349389 said:


> That will handle a 96" blade no problem. One weak spot on those tractors is the loader, keep an eye on it the loader posts by the cab start to work their way loose after a while. It's a simple fix but kind of anoying, too bad they didn't have a better system for attaching them.
> 
> Cab has lots of room in it, my guys never complain about being cramped, should work out real well for you this winter.


Thank you for the tip I know what your talking about I think- there is a bolt there on each side the dealer showed me and he really tightened them up good. 
I wish I would have gotten a bigger blade maybe an 82 inch- this machine is actually for smaller sites little parkinglots office buildings, ec. It actually makes money faster with the smaller blade for these sites. I can get in an out fast and make the snow look neat.


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

ry_rock;1349455 said:


> Great pics, looks like you will have a great season.
> Will you be putting a blower on the tractor or just the blade?
> Will you be using the tractor in the summer months?


no blower for a few reasons one the rear control valve is actually controlling the plow on the loader. This valve is controlled by a little keypad on the loader control so all you need is your thumb to control the plow. No operating fatigue.
Also my contract sites there is just too much risk of hitting someone with a stone or breaking a window I have never used a blower. Although if I was clearing a small private road in Peterborough I am sure a blower would be the key to success.
I also have a Frontier 72 inch rotary cutter and this machine is my new rough cutter set up and I am loving the cab with AC and tunes  . Check it out here


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Triple L;1349485 said:


> Looks Great!!!
> 
> They say imitation is the most sincere form of flattery LOL..
> 
> ...


I think you need a blower in the depth of the snow in your picture..wow


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I have the diverter, 2 back valves run the blade and the 3rd runs the blower chute side to side... We never use the up and down so we capped it off


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice tractor. I've put in a lo to hours in a 3720 mostly mowing, sweeping, and sucking up leaves with a Agrimetal vaccum beind it. They have a really nice cab and controls. Only problem we've had is th cabin air filter getting plugged up with dust when mowing or sweeping. Make sure to clean it out pretty often.


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Triple L;1349485 said:


> Looks Great!!!
> 
> They say imitation is the most sincere form of flattery LOL..
> 
> ...


How heavy is the V blade on your loader and is it a HLA?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I got the horst skid steer quick tach but its a bobcat brand v blade, 7' I dont really know how heavy it is...


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Have to let me know how it works. I was just pricing a 3720 and 4320 at the Deere dealer today. Will probably have to wait till spring then with the green fleet pricing, I have an excuse for new Ztraks! Thumbs Up


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

NoFearDeere;1350640 said:


> Have to let me know how it works. I was just pricing a 3720 and 4320 at the Deere dealer today. Will probably have to wait till spring then with the green fleet pricing, I have an excuse for new Ztraks! Thumbs Up


I will let you know for sure I like the size of the 4320 is impressive and the stabilty is a little better but on a budget (and I am) the cost of the implements is much more then for the 3720, I can also move the 3720 around in my 6 ton 14 foot industrial dumb the 4320 I would need a new trailer. 
So far I really like the tractor and the comfort is amazing I just notice it feels a little more tippy then I am used to but I was on a little kubota 7510 for the last 6 years with the wheels at there widest point. I filled the ballast box with cemment and got some wheel weights and it is a lot better. Also flipped the rear tires giving me another 2.50 inches of width on both sides - much better. I still might purhase the wheel extenders from skid steer supply on ebay undecided yet.
It seems like a narrow machine for a tractor in it's size.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

With the turf tires do they do ok with snowplowing? I just bought a 2011 3520 and I got the mid range tires. I thinkits the r3? I use mine 50% snow plowiing and 50% landscaping.


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

*New HILA 2000 replaces the 3000 on 3720 Better*



Many of you might remember last season the HORST 3000 snowblade I put on my 3720 tractor but I had made a mistake one it was to short at 6 feet to be as productive as I hoped and two it was very heavy at 700 plus lbs.
This year I have replaced it with the 2000 series at 7.50 feet and over 200 lbs lighter I am much more happy with this blade. Not as hard on the loader the tractor does not bounce around as much and much easier for my helper to be more productive and not rip up ashphalt


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking tractor good luck with it


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks good I still would have put a 9' on it tho...


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I wish I could comment on how my tractor did in the snow last year but it didn't get used ONCE! Maybe this year we'll have some snow to use it in! After going a year without loaded tires and then finally loading them two months ago, I would say its a must for the 3000 and 4000 20 series tractors. Its a world of a difference!

DP, how did those turf tires do in the snow?


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Triple L;1518624 said:


> Looks good I still would have put a 9' on it tho...


My helper is a semi retired fellow he seemed pretty good in the machine last winter but as you know it was a pretty forgiving one. I would be afraid with 9 feet what he might take out or a car clipping him on the side of the highway when he is going to another location. If I was running it I would go with a 9 maybe but I am stuck in the truck


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

classiclawncare;1351588 said:


> With the turf tires do they do ok with snowplowing? I just bought a 2011 3520 and I got the mid range tires. I thinkits the r3? I use mine 50% snow plowiing and 50% landscaping.


The turf tires seem to do very well in the snow my helper only had to put the tractor in 4 wheel drive once last season.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

You have rear weights, do you have the tires loaded also?


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

viper881;1519172 said:


> You have rear weights, do you have the tires loaded also?


No I do allot of rough cutting of developer lots and decided not to load the tires because the chances of flats are high especially your front tires. I filled the ballast box with cement and with the rear weights I think there adding 150 lbs per side she seems pretty stable.

I also did not want to put calcium in the tires and rust my rims and the other stuff is very expensive (the beet juice stuff?) can't run to a dealer every time might get a flat just need to plug it and get the work done!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

DP Property;1523551 said:


> No I do allot of rough cutting of developer lots and decided not to load the tires because the chances of flats are high especially your front tires. I filled the ballast box with cement and with the rear weights I think there adding 150 lbs per side she seems pretty stable.
> 
> I also did not want to put calcium in the tires and rust my rims and the other stuff is very expensive (the beet juice stuff?) can't run to a dealer every time might get a flat just need to plug it and get the work done!


You typically wouldn't fill the fronts anyway but I bet you would find doing that cutting is a lot better with the loaded rear tires. Having my turf tires loaded I haven't found any task that isn't better now than before they were loaded...including rough mowing. For $380, its cheap for almost 1,000lbs of weight I don't need to put on and take off!


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

I filled our 3720 and 5603 and love it. A lot cheaper then buying weights and never had a problem popping a tire, but you would have a huge mess if you did! I used TL90 they called it. It took the place of beet juice. It still is sticky and smells bad.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Thats probably whats in mine too. Some people have tried to tell me that the weight will cause more land damage but it really causes less since the tractor is more balanced and not bucking back and forth with a load and spinning the rear tires.


----------

